# Chess Board



## brianT (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,
I was bored on a rainy day, so I captured these photos of a chess board.  Let me know which one you like the best?  Or critique as much as you want.

I used a Nikon SB-600 for the lighting.

Also, this is not a complete chess board because some of the pieces are broken.  I don't play chess and it's not my board so the pieces are not positioned properly.

---------------------------------------
1. Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 VRII






2.  Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 VRII





3.  Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6





4.  Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6





5.  Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6


----------



## JMLPictures (Jan 2, 2010)

I like them! The last one is really cool too! Nice backlighting!

Josh


----------



## LewDacris (Jan 2, 2010)

I like these too, perfect object to be shooting, plenty of detail to catch.

No.2 an 5 are the best in my opinion.


----------



## DReali (Jan 3, 2010)

I opened this thinking "maaaaaan..... not another chess set" but these are awesome. Part of the beauty is the unique chess set (you know, as opposed to the simple black and whites)... colours, lighting, pp and composition on all these are very good. #2 is good but compared to the others isn't nearly as dynamic or original (my 2 cents). Nice work!


----------



## Casshew (Jan 3, 2010)

I like #3 best


----------



## jbylake (Jan 3, 2010)

DReali said:


> I opened this thinking "maaaaaan..... not another chess set" but these are awesome. Part of the beauty is the unique chess set (you know, as opposed to the simple black and whites)... colours, lighting, pp and composition on all these are very good. #2 is good but compared to the others isn't nearly as dynamic or original (my 2 cents). Nice work!


Weird, I was going to say nearly the same thing....good stuff:thumbup:

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Craig G (Jan 3, 2010)

This would have looked better if it was an actual match.


----------



## boogschd (Jan 3, 2010)

funky board

#3 is best imo


----------



## -B- (Jan 4, 2010)

#3 for me.


----------



## brianT (Jan 4, 2010)

> I prefer #2 over #1 for the better lighting (the pieces look much sharper), and for all the pieces being in focus. The distortion bugs me in #3 I would have shot #4 and #5 without that annoying piece in the first plan. What kind of lighting are you using?


In the first three I used my SB-600 and an umbrella (yes, a real rain umbrella!  But it's white on the inside and it's all I had).  For the last two the SB-600 is positioned to the right and behind the chess pieces.  Other than the speedlight, there's some additional light from a window.



> This would have looked better if it was an actual match.


Yeah that would be cool.  Just need to find some actors!


----------



## Pugs (Jan 4, 2010)

Except for the pawn in the foreground, number 4 is the best for me because of the dramatic lighting.  The pawn kills it, though so, number 3 gets my nod.


----------

